# Filtering recordings



## cocache05 (Oct 10, 2009)

How about giving us the option of displaying recordings alphabetically; and the ability to display groups alphabetically, or by episode number, etc.


----------



## Bluegreenstars (Jan 30, 2010)

That would be nice.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

While in Now Playing, pressing 1 will switch between sorting by name and date. Pressing 2 will turn folders on and off.
You can also press enter and it will go to the option setting screen.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Yep, you can already sort alphabetically, but I would like the option to sort by episode number. (Or if that's unrealiable because too many shows don't provide episode numbers, then at least sort by original air date)

That would help when watching reruns that get aired in random order. Record a bunch of episodes and then sort them into proper order to watch them.


----------



## kika2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jonathan_S said:


> I would like the option to sort by episode number. (Or if that's unrealiable because too many shows don't provide episode numbers, then at least sort by original air date)


+1


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

I, too, would like to sort by episode number. Sometimes my TiVo records stuff out of order because of season pass ordering. I hate watching episode 2, then 4, then 3, without realizing it.

So, +1 for episode sorting.

robomeister


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

robomeister said:


> I, too, would like to sort by episode number. Sometimes my TiVo records stuff out of order because of season pass ordering. I hate watching episode 2, then 4, then 3, without realizing it.
> 
> So, +1 for episode sorting.
> 
> robomeister


The episode numbers are not necessarily the order in which they were shown though.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Jonathan_S said:


> Yep, you can already sort alphabetically, but I would like the option to sort by episode number. (Or if that's unrealiable because too many shows don't provide episode numbers, then at least sort by original air date)
> 
> That would help when watching reruns that get aired in random order. Record a bunch of episodes and then sort them into proper order to watch them.


Yes, we can already sort alphanumerically, but this is not good enough. I have between 300 and 500 recordings on my S3 at any one time - even sorted alphanumerically, it takes forever to page through it to look for a specific title. We need a way to at least jump to a letter, or better yet, search the recorded list.


----------

